# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tản mạn tour du lịch   - liên hệ  Mr.Thiện 0947146.440

## samacxanh1

Mách nhỏ cho bạn
*
Phòng chống côn trùng khi đi dã ngoại

Một trong số tác nhân gây phiền toái cho các cuộc dã ngoại nhiều khi lại là những con vật nhỏ bé, như muỗi, côn trùng... Chúng gây khó chịu, thậm chí gây hại cho sức khỏe. Bạn hãy tham khảo một số “chiêu” phòng bị dưới đây.

Mặc quần dài, mang giày cao hơn mắt cá chân kèm tất chống vắt (bán ở các cửa hàng phục trang du lịch). Khi hạ trại nghỉ ngơi, tránh các chỗ ẩm ướt, gỗ mục vì đó là nơi trú ngụ ưa thích của bọ cạp, rết, vắt, đỉa. Tại các vùng cỏ thì phải đề phòng bọ chét, ve, rệp. Hãy kiểm tra xem có bọ chét hay không bằng cách quệt một mảnh vải trắng qua đám cỏ; nếu có, bọ chét sẽ bám vào vải.
*
- Uống thuốc B1 trước khi đi dã ngoại, da bạn sẽ tiết ra mùi thuốc khiến côn trùng tránh xa. Bôi thuốc chống côn trùng lên da, hoặc dùng thuốc DEP bôi bên ngoài quần vì côn trùng sợ mùi này. Có thể mang theo một chai nước muối pha loãng và thoa vào chân. 
*
- Khi bị vắt, đỉa cắn dùng nước muối nhỏ vào, côn trùng sẽ tự nhả ra, còn vết cắn sẽ không ngứa vì được sát trùng.
*
- Khi bị các con vật có nọc độc đốt (như ruồi vàng, bọ cạp): Dùng lửa dí vào côn trùng để chúng tự rút ngòi ra. Nếu vội vã dứt chúng, ngòi có thể vẫn cắm vào da thịt, lúc đó phải dùng nhíp gắp ra. Rửa vết thương bằng nước lạnh, cột chặt các mạch máu để chất độc không theo máu đi khắp cơ thể. 
*
Mách nhỏ cho bạn
*
Giữ sức khỏe khi đi du lịch

Để có được một chuyến du lịch hoàn hảo thì việc đảm bảo sức khỏe tốt là một yếu tố quan trọng và cần thiết. Chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho các bạn một số kiến thức cơ bản về việc giữ gìn sức khỏe trong khi đi du lịch


Về Ăn uống
Chú ý về việc đảm bảo ăn uống đủ số lượng, vệ sinh và hợp khẩu vị. Do đó, cần chú ý đến những thức ăn giàu nhiệt lượng nhưng cũng phải dễ tiêu, thức ăn có đủ rau và hoa quả tươi, đảm bảo uống đủ nước.

Trong trường hợp đi du lịch dài ngày ở những nơi hẻo lánh, thưa dân cư thì nên mang theo một số thực phẩm cần thiết để tránh sự thay đổi đột ngột về thói quen ăn, thức ăn vẫn đảm bảo hợp khẩu vị và lại ít tốn kém.

Tuy nhiên nên chú ý đến vấn đề thời tiết, nếu du lịch vào mùa hè thì không cần mang theo thức ăn hoặc chỉ mang rất ít vì trời nóng rất dễ làm đồ ăn mau hỏng; còn vào mùa đông thì có thể mang theo nhiều thực phẩm, nhưng chú ý không dùng nhiều đồ ăn nguội, sống và lạnh nên ăn uống đúng giờ giấc để tránh làm ảnh hưởng đến dạ dày.

Về dùng thuốc
Dùng thuốc khi đi du lịch nhằm hai mục đích: bồi bổ sức khoẻ và phòng bệnh tật. Tuy nhiên, dùng thuốc bổ phải căn cứ vào tình trạng sức khỏe và thể trạng của từng người mà sử dụng cho phù hợp để đạt được hiệu quả cao mà không bị một tác dụng phụ không mong muốn nào.

Luôn đảm bảo trong hành lý du lịch của mình phải có một số thứ thông dụng như: cồn y tế, bông, băng thường và băng dính, thuốc giảm đau và kháng sinh thường dùng, dầu gió, trà gừng... và những loại thuốc mà mình đang sử dụng theo đơn của bác sĩ, đặc biệt là thuốc tim mạch, hen suyễn và chống dị ứng.

Và việc đảm bảo sức khỏe không có gì tốt hơn phòng bệnh hơn chữa bệnh. Lưu ý đến một số bệnh thường hay xảy ra để có cách phòng hiệu quả và giảm được rủi gây hại tới sức khoẻ.

Phòng tránh say tàu xe
Không nên ăn quá no và cũng không được để bụng đói, uống thuốc chống nôn theo chỉ dẫn và dùng cao dán vào rốn. Lựa chọn chỗ ngồi thoáng gió, mắt nhìn thẳng ra xa, nên ngậm một lát gừng tươi hay ô mai gừng.

Khi xe quay đầu, lượn vòng hoặc đi vào chỗ đường xóc nên ngả người theo xe. Khi máy bay cất hoặc hạ cánh nên hít một hơi thật sâu để hạn chế cảm giác khó chịu.

Phòng tránh rối loạn tiêu hóa
Đầu tiên phải luôn đảm bảo vệ sinh trong ăn uống. Tuyệt đối không ăn những thực phẩm đã biến chất; hoa quả và rau xanh phải được rửa sạch trước khi dùng.

Nên dùng nước tinh khiết đóng chai thay cho nước đun sôi, hay các loại trà dân gian có lợi cho đường tiêu hóa như trà vàng, trà gừng... Nên dùng những thức ăn quen thuộc, ấm nóng và dễ tiêu. Cẩn thận khi dùng các thực phẩm mới lạ, nên chú ý sử dụng các gia vị có tính ấm nóng và kích thích tiêu hóa như tỏi, gừng, hạt tiêu...

Phòng tránh bệnh cảm
Chú trọng đến vấn đề bị lạnh đột ngột, không sử dụng nhiều đồ uống lạnh; chú ý đến máy điều hòa không nên để nhiệt độ quá thấp, nên dùng tỏi trong bữa ăn, hạn chế tiếp xúc với những người bị cảm cúm, và ngậm kẹo bạc hà để phòng chống viêm họng.
Kinh nghiệm khi đi máy bay

Khi máy bay cất cánh hoặc đang hạ cánh, tai bạn có thể bị ù, nhất là khi bạn đang đau đầu. Bạn nên luôn nuốt nước bọt, ngáp hoặc tự bịt hai lỗ mũi rồi ngậm miệng thở ra. 

* 
Khi đi máy bay, bạn nên mang theo những giấy tờ cần thiết gồm: vé, hộ chiếu, thị thực, giấy chứng nhận sức khỏe phù hợp với yêu cầu của chính quyền sở tại. 
*
Những thủ tục tại sân bay sẽ được bắt đầu sớm hơn 2 giờ và kết thúc trước giờ bay theo lịch 30 phút. Khi đi, bạn không được mang trong hành lý chất khí lỏng, rắn, chất dễ cháy, dễ nổ, chất phóng xạ, từ tính. Hành lý miễn cước tùy theo hãng máy bay có thể từ 20kg đến 70kg. 
*
Hành lý xách tay được mang theo tối đa 2 kiện với trọng lượng không quá 5 kg, mỗi kiện không vượt quá kích thước 45 cm x 30 cm x 24 cm. Hành khách phải xác nhận tại chỗ chậm nhất 24 giờ trước bay, nếu không có chỗ ngồi có thể bị hủy bỏ. Nếu ai muốn bỏ chỗ, phải gọi điện thoại thông báo cho trung tâm giữ chỗ của hãng máy bay biết.
*
Để đảm bảo sức khỏe trên chuyến bay dài, khi cơ thể bạn bị mệt mỏi vì ngồi lâu trên khoang, vì sự thay đổi về khoảng cách thời gian trong giấc ngủ và ăn uống, bạn sẽ có cảm giác mệt, rối loạn nhịp độ sinh hoạt, nhức đầu, mất ngủ và đầy bụng... 
*
Trước khi đi 3 ngày, du khách nên ăn nhiều protein như thịt, phô mai vào các bữa điểm tâm, ăn nhiều rau, bột vào buổi chiều. Hôm sau ăn thức ăn nhẹ như súp, trái cây, thịt nướng. Và ngày thứ ba nên ăn theo chế độ ngày thứ nhất. 
*
Khi máy bay cất cánh hoặc đang hạ cánh, tai bạn có thể bị ù, nhất là khi bạn đang đau đầu. Chứng ù tai này do hiện tượng thay đổi áp suất khi máy bay thay đổi độ cao. Bạn nên luôn nuốt nước bọt, ngáp hoặc tự bịt hai lỗ mũi rồi ngậm miệng thở ra. Làm như vậy, bạn sẽ tự cân bằng được phần nào áp suất bên trong tai với bên ngoài. Nếu đang bị ngạt mũi, nên dùng thuốc phun hoặc uống thuốc để mũi được thông.
*
Trong quá trình bay, để giảm bớt những khó chịu như đau cơ bắp ở người và chân, mệt mỏi và có thể bị chuột rút do phải ngồi yên trên ghế hàng giờ, bạn nên duỗi bàn chân ra trong 5 giây rồi trở lại vị trí bình thường, lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần nhất là đối với các bắp thịt.
*
Lắc cổ sang hai bên rồi quay tròn từ từ, làm bốn lần rồi đổi chiều, nhún hai vai rồi quay tròn; giơ cao hai tay lên trần, thay đổi tay trái rồi đến tay phải, cử động các ngón chân và bàn chân lên xuống nhiều lần. Nếu có thể nên đứng lên và đi lại một quãng để máu lưu thông tốt.
*
Tập thở chậm và sâu giúp oxy vào phổi nhiều để cung cấp cho máu. Ngoài ra, để tránh khó chịu khi ngồi trên khoang bay, nên chọn chỗ ngồi trên cánh, tránh chỗ ngồi ở phần đuôi vì đó là chỗ hay lên xuống nhất. Nên mở bộ phận thông gió trên đầu và hướng gió vào mặt mình.
Một bữa ăn theo lối Huế.

Một mâm cơm dọn lên, tươm tất, nhã nhặn theo lối Huế đầu tiên thường là kích thích thị giác rồi sau đó gây ấn tượng khứu giác của người ăn...

* 
Theo chị Hoàng Anh - một chuyên gia ẩm thực người Huế: Ngày xưa hay bây giờ, mâm cơm ngày thường dân giã của người Huế dọn lên thường tươm tất ba món canh, xào, mặn; mỗi thứ đơm vào chén, đĩa chỉ vơi vơi vừa phải. Mùa nào thức đó; nhưng không thể thiếu những chén nước chấm, nhất là món tôm kho đánh thơm lừng dùng để chấm rau. 
*
Dưa mắm, rau cá là thức ăn thường ngày. Nhất là vào đông, nhà nào cũng chuẩn bị ủ (muối) dưa cải. Mùa đông, mùa xuân món dân giã ngon nhớ đời của người Huế đang ở Huế hay xa quê là ngồng cải non luộc, chấm nước mắm hột vịt luộc; cái hột vịt luộc khéo lòng đào, xẻ ra dẻo dẻo sền sệt trong bát nước mắm ớt. 
*
"Nói cho lắm nước mắm dưa cải/Nói cho phải cũng dưa cải nước mắm". Dưa cải với người Huế cũng gia bản như tương cà của người Bắc vậy. Người Huế chẳng bao giờ ăn độc một món: Dọn nguyên con cá lóc hấp bầu, cá tai tượng chiên xù hay gà luộc nguyên con chặt xếp thành một đĩa đầy rắc lá chanh thơm. Một con gà thường phải được chế ra thành 5-7 món.
*
Chẳng hạn làm cơm đãi khách, có một con gà mà "chấy" (xả nhỏ) ra làm đủ món: Một đùi ram vàng; một đùi luộc xé phay, cổ gà, chân gà hầm hạt sen, ức gà xé làm gỏi, lòng gà xào với hoa củ... 
*
Cũng như tất cả những người đàn bà nước Việt, người phụ nữ Huế bao giờ cũng ngồi đầu nồi: Vừa là "nhà điều phối" bữa cơm, vừa qua sức ăn trong bữa của mỗi người mà "đo" sức khỏe của người thân. "Hỏi thật chị, lối ăn của người Huế thường được miêu tả, hình dung là nhỏ nhẹ, nhất là các bà, các cô. Thế chẳng nhẽ người Huế không ai khoái khẩu với món gặm xương sao?" "Cũng có, như xương ninh canh; nhưng thường là ăn... dưới bếp. Đàn bà con gái trong bữa cơm không ai tay cầm miếng xương mà gặm...". 
*
Những gia đình Huế gốc, nền nếp, mâm cơm cúng tổ tiên chiều 30 Tết là những món mặn thơm tho, đẹp đẽ. Các món thường được xếp trên mâm ba tầng bằng đồng, trên chục món. Làm cơm cúng gia tiên - từ các vật liệu để nấu nướng cho đến cách sắp đặt - với các nguyên liệu ít ỏi nhưng cần kiệm khéo vén sao cho đầy đủ lệ bộ và tỏ vẻ kiểu cách. 
*
Ngày nay mâm cơm cúng tổ tiên của người Huế khác hơn một chút ở các món: Canh ba oản, xào bào ngư với hoa củ, vi cá nấu độn, món kho có bò kho quế, xôi trắng, chè yến xào chưng với hạt sen. Những món ăn nghe có vẻ cao sang nhưng là những món có từ ngày xưa. Sau bữa ăn thường người Huế dùng chè tươi nấu gừng với các loại bánh ngọt tự làm. "Những gia đình nề nếp theo truyền thống xưa thì vẫn có ý thức cố giữ cách nấu, cách ăn lối Huế của mình", chị Hoàng Anh nói.
Cốm - hương sắc mùa thu.

* 
Cốm làng Vòng nổi tiếng khắp Hà Nội. Trước thời kỳ chiến tranh tiếng thơm của cốm làng Vòng truyền đưa vào đến Thanh Nghệ, đến Huế Quảng, đưa xuống Nam Định, Hải Phòng và vào thấu đến Sài Gòn Nam Bộ. Mỗi năm cứ thấy gió mùa thu nổi sóng trên đồng lúa miền Bắc là nhiều người lại nhắc đến cốm Vòng - Cái món quà thổ ngơi thơm lành của ruộng lúa nếp ngoại thành thủ đô.

* 
Mỗi năm cứ thấy gió mùa thu nổi sóng trên đồng lúa miền Bắc là nhiều người lại nhắc đến cốm Vòng - Cái món quà thổ ngơi thơm lành của ruộng lúa nếp ngoại thành thủ đô. Những cây sấu đứng đường của Hà Nội mà bắt đầu lộp bộp rụng xuống những trái sấu chín cây thì trên vỉa hè Hà Nội cũng bắt đầu hiện ra cái hình ảnh người gánh cốm đi bán rong. Trái với thói thường của hàng rong, gánh cốm cứ êm ả mà đi, người bán cốm không cất tiếng rao hàng. Hình thù người gánh cốm cũng phần nào gợi lên cái phẩm chất của thứ quà giản dị thơm thảo hiền hậu, vừa chắc chắn vừa tinh tế. Đứng trên ban công nhìn xuống, đứng trong ngõ hoặc đứng trong quầy hàng nhìn ra, mà nhận được gánh cốm thì khắc gọi lấy mà mua. Cái gánh cốm Vòng cổ truyền đã quen quá đi rồi với con mắt của nhiều người đã chết đi sống lại nhiều lần với Hà Nội. Ai mà lầm được cái gánh cốm Vòng có cái đòn gánh dị thường một đầu thẳng một đầu cong vút lên như cái ngọn chiếc hia tuồng Bình Định. Cái đòn gánh cổ truyền ấy là cả một thân tre đánh cả gốc, đầu cong chính là cái phần gốc cây mà có khi phải chọn hàng chục bụi tre mới tìm đúng được một chiếc đòn gánh cốm vừa ý. Cho nên đã có những cái đòn gánh cong truyền đi vai người này đến vai người khác có hàng mấy đời liền. Trong thúng là cốm, trên mặt thúng là một bó cọng rơm tươi còn xanh màu mạ, và những tập lá sen Hồ Tây.
*
Đã bao năm nay như thế. Mỗi lần Hồ Gươm lăn tăn ánh vàng nắng thu, mỗi lần những chòm mây mùa thu dãy Ba Vì va dãy Tam Đảo soi vào lòng sóng Hồ Tây, thì (ba mươi sáu) phố phường Hà Nội lại thấy xuất hiện cái bóng dáng êm ả của người gánh cốm Vòng tiến vào theo đường cửa ô Cầu Giấy. Lúc này cũng là lúc khắp nơi nơi, nắng mùa thu đang vẫy những đốm trứng cuốc vào mọi trái chuối tiêu đang vuốt cong lên cái màu vàng ngọt, và nắng mùa thu cũng đang làm bóng lên cái màu đỏ hổ phách bay phấn của những quả hồng trứng cũng đang vểnh hết cả tai hồng lên. Không hiểu đây là sự dàn xếp của mùa thu Việt Nam hay là sự hẹn hò của thời trân phẩm quả mà chuối tiêu trứng cuốc lại hay gặp mùa cốm và cốm lại gặp hồng trứng. Chất nó ăn ý với nhau mà màu sắc nó còn gắn bó với nhau hơn nữa. Đây quả là cái diễm phúc của người họa sĩ vẽ tranh tĩnh vật gửi vào vật vô tri tất cả nỗi niềm vô cùng biết ơn của mình đối với đất nước giàu tươi, đối với lượng cả của đất nước đang ban lộc phúc cho cuộc sống của lúa của qủa của con người. Ai khó tánh và cầu kỳ màu sắc cứ nói gì thì nói nhưng theo tôi cái màu xanh của cốm Vòng là thứ màu xanh đẹp hơn cả cái màu xanh của ngọc thạch. Cốm xanh đậm ấy mà lại là lá sen xanh phấn làm đĩa đựng càng thấy mình cùng tạo vật sao mà nó chan hòa cảm thông đến được như thế. Cốm rờn lên một niềm vui bất tận xanh, mà trên mặt đó lại cho chằng lên một múi lạt chữ thập nhuộm đỏ cánh sen để gửi đến ngõ nhà người yêu, để đặt trên bàn tiệc cưới, đám hỏi thì quả cái màu xanh thật là màu của nguyện vọng hạnh phúc. 
*
Tôi về làng cốm, nhà chị hàng cốm đang giã cốm, mẹt cám cốm đã đầy lên. Cám của cốm trông cũng có khác thật. Sạch sẽ, ngon lành, ấp bàn tay vào thấy mịn như một thứ rêu đá tươi có thể ăn sống ngay được. Cám cốm bốc lên mùi thơm ngào ngạt hơn cả thứ gạo tám thơm. Ông thợ giã cốm, buông mỏ chày đó mà đùa luôn rằng cám cốm này mà làm mồi câu cá ở những khoảnh ao mùa thu thì phải biết? Tôi như ngửi thấy gió mùa thu đang hòa vào đây một mùi bèo nhạt. Ngoài sân đôi vịt đang co chân lên mà ngủ trưa. Con ngỗng đang giấu đầu và mỏ vào cánh. Bên bể nước mưa con mèo mướp cũng lim dim dưới giàn hoa lý. Vịt, ngỗng, mèo đều từ từ mở mắt. Nhiều nhà cùng nổi nhịp chày giã cốm. Tiếng chày giã cốm thanh thơm, nhẹ hơn tiếng chày giã bột, giã gạo, giã vỏ đó bột đó ở ven sông Tô Lịch phía Bưởi dưới kia. Nhịp chày cốm cũng nhanh hơn nhịp chày giã gạo.

----------

